# s-curve and progress of project



## الجنزوري محمد (22 مارس 2009)

that is way to measure progress for project practically method.


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (22 مارس 2009)

Thank you a lot
Eng. ElGanzoury


----------



## mustafasas (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Saad Hegazy (22 أبريل 2009)

جنزوري 
المةضوع ده مهم جداركز عليه و ادينا معلومات اكثر من فضلك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 أبريل 2009)

حاضر مهندس سعد تعليماتك اوامر
حبيبي وصديقي المهندس سعد أهلا بيك عضوا في قافلتنا ومنتداك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 مايو 2009)

*سِؤال متكرر كيف يتم الحساب تقدم المشروع باستخدام p6*

بسبب انتقال مستخدمين primavera من p3 to p6 يجد صعوبة في استخدام percentage type ومشكلة الRoll up اطرح المشكلة وحل وارجو من الجميع اعطاء تصور معي للحلول مختلفة


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (26 مايو 2009)

شاركوني بتجاربكم العمليه لقياس نسبة الانجاز


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ........


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 مايو 2009)

Many Thanks for Useful adds


----------



## medhat ismail (28 مايو 2009)

thank u
very much , go ahead in this way


----------



## nofal (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (17 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ملك امجد (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله من فضله على ما اعطيته من معلومات مفيدة ونافعة


----------



## abder_sman (23 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you for these file, its veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy useful for me...........


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bash98ar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا طيب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من المايسترو العضو المتميز بتزويدىبكل ما هو مفيد عن كيفية عمل الانشطة وتكويدها لاننى مبتدئ


----------



## قلب الأحبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الملفات الرائعة يـا أخ الجنزوري

انا فهمت شوية من الــ s-curve 

بس بالنسبة للجزء الآخر بتاع الـ Roll up 

انا مش فاهم منه حاجة نهائياااا

يــا ريت بس معلش شرح أكثر ، لأني مبتدئ في البرامفييرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## واثق الخطوه (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adeb11 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ممكن تبسيط المسالة اكثر او بمثال اخر حتى يتمكن غير الخبراء بالمشاركة
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## khamis jassim (4 يناير 2012)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## smferoz (8 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (15 فبراير 2012)

ياريت لو كانت هناك دروس بالفديو ..........تحياتي


----------



## deyaa55 (18 فبراير 2012)

ممكن شرح ومعلومات زياده عشان نفهم الموضوع


----------



## khamis jassim (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohkhattab81 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanks


----------



## حسامنت (27 يونيو 2015)

thank you


----------



## م محمد كرم (4 يوليو 2015)

Thank you a lot​


----------

